# Best rust paint?



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Client sent me this picture and says this happens every year. Previous painter claims he used a rust inhibitor paint!
What products and prep would you guys advise to prolong this from happening annually? I was thinking something industrial from SW. Suggestions?


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

I believe it is called Kem-Kromik primer..Then you can top coat it with anything. The main thing is getting the right primer that keeps the rust at bay.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

........................................


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

an alkyd, industrial enamel does great. no primer needed. won't rust again till it gets niks and scratches. Then the niks and scrachtes turn to rust and spread.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, primer is the key. Rust " inhibiting" paint will only help keep metal from rusting in the first place, does nothing for existing rust.

I've only recently discovered khem-kromic and it is awesome. Xylene based so dries real fast(45 min top coat) not much fun to work with, very hot material.
I have used rustolem 'rusty metal primer' for lot of years and it holds well. Lot Slower dry though, like 48hr recoat. And I'm pretty sure the rustolem only comes in red-oxide color. I think the khem comes in white, or at least light grey.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

The Kem Kromik is good, and I would also recommend an Ospho treatment, but I doubt it is going to solve the problem. Seems that the rust is coming from behind, or from the underside of the edges. 

Maybe the Ospho, primer, and painting the treads with a porch and floor would seal it and prevent any moisture from getting under th metal.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

STAR said:


> Client sent me this picture and says this happens every year. Previous painter claims he used a rust inhibitor paint!
> What products and prep would you guys advise to prolong this from happening annually? I was thinking something industrial from SW. Suggestions?


You won't find a paint that will hold on that top edge and not were off. i would tell them they will need to be freshened up every year just to be safe


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

Check out POR 15 at your local auto parts store. Its only available in silver and black. I just started using it on my truck and I'm impressed.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys! 
Looks like I will go with the Kem-Kromik for primer and Industrial Enamel HS for the top coats.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Bar Rust 235. Devoe. Any Epoxy Mastic. 167 Pre Prime. Top coat with anything that withstands foot traffic.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

STAR said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> Looks like I will go with the Kem-Kromik for primer and Industrial Enamel HS for the top coats.


Sorry but kem kromik will not work!!! If you are going to use it put a full coat if peel bond let dry overnight then hit with your primer and finish. Rust is like cancer unless its white blasted and immediately primed it will succeed on coming back...good luck.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Sorry but kem kromik will not work!!! If you are going to use it put a full coat if peel bond let dry overnight then hit with your primer and finish. Rust is like cancer unless its white blasted and immediately primed it will succeed on coming back...good luck.


 I'm curious why you think that about the khem, 
Do you mean something about the substrate that makes it a poor choice? 
Used it on some badly rusted lintels in 2010, still great. They are more protected of course. I would like to know if there are problems with it.
I do believe removing all the existing rust scale would be necessary on those stairs.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> I'm curious why you think that about the khem,
> Do you mean something about the substrate that makes it a poor choice?
> Used it on some badly rusted lintels in 2010, still great. They are more protected of course. I would like to know if there are problems with it.
> I do believe removing all the existing rust scale would be necessary on those stairs.


If you have good luck with it then use it. We have never been a fan of that product.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> If you have good luck with it then use it. We have never been a fan of that product.


What do you suggest is the right product to combat the rust?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The design of this building allows water to collect on the upper porches and run down to the steel garage door lintels below. 
I don't have before pics but the lintels were a mess, peeling/flaking paint, massive rust scale.
We took them back down to metal, primed with khem kromic, finished with DTM alkid. 
Also caulked around them to inhibit moisture intrusion behind them, because they are obviously rusting on the back side. 
Caulking could not totally stop the moisture, and they are still rusting next to the masonry as is evident by the rust leaching out on the caulk as seen in second pic.

It is understood by all parties that this paint job was a "band aid" on the problem of rusting structural steel, as the correct fix would have to be replacement. 
Even though rust is still present on the inside of these lintels, and moisture sits on them any time it rains or is foggy, the coating has held great since June of 2011. It was my first experience with khem k, and I'm impressed so far


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

All lentils do that. Painting is a band aid. I been putting band aids on long enuff that I've put band aids on things that I put a bandaid on before.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Not cheap and not the easiest to work with, but will stop the rust. 

http://www.international-pc.com/PDS/4321+P+eng-usa+LTR.pdf


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> All lentils do that. Painting is a band aid. I been putting band aids on long enuff that I've put band aids on things that I put a bandaid on before.


I was wondering if that kind of rusting was common place or if that building was poorly designed. There is other things about that building that make me scratch my head. 
The complex it's in is only six years old. Seems like if the steel was treated properly it wouldn't rust so fast, but that's the only buildings of that type I have done.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> I was wondering if that kind of rusting was common place or if that building was poorly designed. There is other things about that building that make me scratch my head.
> The complex it's in is only six years old. Seems like if the steel was treated properly it wouldn't rust so fast, but that's the only buildings of that type I have done.


Where bricks and concrete meet steel rust forms. No way around it if it is outside. Always starts almost in the concrete side then migrates toward the steel. If you take the paint line up into the mortar a bit it'll hold up a bit better. Oil industrial enamel right on the steel holds up as good as anything.


----------



## chinujhon (Apr 23, 2013)

Chose good quality primer and paint. And avoid iron..


----------

